# Bad Dandruff



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Our goats have some seriously bad dandruff. If you brush them it just seems to stir up more! I do not see lice or anything moving, so assuming it could be feed related? What do you suggest? 

They have pretty much free choice of a second cutting alfalfa/clover/timothy hay, purina goat minerals, a goat block and baking soda. They get to do minimal grazing. The doe we are milking gets 2 cups of alfalfa pellets and 7 cups of feed on the stand + 1.5 cups of BOSS. The doe not in milk gets a handful of pellets, a light handful of BOSS and a cup or so of feed.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

It can be selenium/vit. E deficiency or copper. I have had problems with both in my area.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are they eating their minerals? You could always put some wheat germ oil on their food too.

You could also go ahead and treat them for lice and mites just in case.


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

We have 5 goats. The two bucks are separate - the two in question came from the same place about 8 weeks ago and they are in with my other doe. Its only these two that have the dander. Their owner gave them a big dose of Sel/Vit E before they left. Would I be hurting anything by giving them another? They do eat the minerals. I have been really wanting to get them another brand (I do not like Purina anything) but I haven't been able to find anything within an hours drive with more copper in it and I'm having trouble finding out how to order something like the right now onyx, so it could be copper? I have (this) as a horse supplement for copper, I wouldn't know how to dose it for a goat though?

What is the best way to dust for lice/mites, seven garden powder OK like we'd use for a horse?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

My two three week old boys have dandruff too so I'm gonna watch this thread for ideas


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

PiccoloGoat said:


> My two three week old boys have dandruff too so I'm gonna watch this thread for ideas


Same, I have a goat who is super flakey despite getting copper (bi monthly) and selenium supplementation (monthly). Petting her creates dandruff snow, yuck! She also gets _shelled_ sunflower seeds with her grain everyday which she devours. Plus, free choice manna pro goat minerals. None of my other goats have flakes or issues like her.


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

Part 1 of 2
I just went throw a very similar thing with lice with all our seven of our NDs. The vet had to to figure what types of lice they are, there are two types. I can't remember what the types/names are. They have different treatments. You also from have retreat after a few weeks to kill Any left over after the first the first time. Retreat as needed.

Part 2 of 2

Their coats we looking a little better but not great & still had dandruff. I looked very closely at each goat, the lice were under control, yea! But the s skin was still very flaky. The worst looking goat had some balding spots, hair was brittle, dull color, white/grey around the eyes and nose. She was copper deficient in copper. I changed their free range mineral salt to Manna Pro Goal Mineral. With 2 weeks their coats are improving & no more flakes, color is 100% better. Time to shave them for show in a few weeks so their hair should grow back in nice shape.


----------



## Mary j (Mar 25, 2018)

My nubian doe had dandruff so I made a soap for my Does. I give her and the other girls baths 1x a month along with there mani/pedis..I spoil them WAY TOO MUCH..


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

My fainter developed dandruff when he started to blow his coat. His coat (other than the gray fluff) is shiny, thick and soft. No bugs that I can see. My Pygmy and ND don’t have dandruff, but they are short haired vs my crazy tufted fainter.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What is he getting for minerals? Could be zinc and/or copper deficiency.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> What is he getting for minerals? Could be zinc and/or copper deficiency.


Manna Pro Goat Mineral, he's eating it now lol. I combed him out this evening and he almost fell asleep while I did it! The other two patiently waited for their turn.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Could you post some shots of his whole body?


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Please excuse the background mess, lol


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL - cool looking Goat - Lice maybe? My buckling had that going on and gave him a shot for lice.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

I haven’t seen any evidence of critters. It only started when he started losing his winter coat. The other two don’t have it. I think he has dry skin. We heat with wood and they spend a lot of time inside.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

A wee bit of wheat germ oil each day might help...Is he getting loose minerals?


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> A wee bit of wheat germ oil each day might help...Is he getting loose minerals?


Yes, they get free choice loose minerals.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You might want to start him on extra zinc and copper supplementation.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Maureen Harmon said:


> I haven't seen any evidence of critters. It only started when he started losing his winter coat. The other two don't have it. I think he has dry skin. We heat with wood and they spend a lot of time inside.


You know that would also make sense. It does it to us lol. I love that second pic, hes like HI lol


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

MTG is very good to use on dry skin in goats. It’s basically Nustock with mineral oil.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Copper bolus. 4 gram.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Good thread - I have 2 bucks that have this problem but the rest are all fine. Hard to figure out why as they all are fed the same with minerals.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He could be deficient, or could be from shedding. Our red does always get really bad dandruff when they are shedding, and some of our traditional boers, especially if they have a thick winter coat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------

